# I'm going to be in town tomorrow night!



## n0ugh7_zw (19/5/15)

Hey people!

I'm going to be in JHB tomorrow night, I'm staying in Kempton Park, pretty close to the airport. 
Would be keen to meet some fellow vapers, talk some nonsense and blow some clouds. I'm only in town tomorrow night though, I fly back on Thursday morning. 

It's stupidly short notice, I know. But if anyones keen gimme a shout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

Greg is coming to town !!!! 

What time are you landing? Il come through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

Howzit @n0ugh7_zw 
Thanks for the headsup
Would have liked to have met you but doubt I can make Wednesday night
If something changes I will let you know. 

Are you coming again for Vapecon on 30 May?
Then you would be able to meet way more people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

News Cafe or Hooters (all you can eat wings  ) at emperors palace?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/5/15)

@shaunnadan thanks a lot for the cotton rescue, was awesome to meet you, was especially fun talking s***

@Silver sorry about that would have liked to meet you. Unfortunately I won't be able to make VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

